

Scala moving to Github - fogus
https://github.com/scala/scala/wiki/Github-Move

======
nupark2
I sure hope this doesn't mean a move away from release formalism.

Github -- due in large part to complex social cues around encouraging public
forking in a top-level namespace -- seems to encourage the assumption that
developers will track git and add their own local patches, resulting in a
significant decrease in upstream-interest in producing stable, formal,
documented, tested, trustable releases and release builds.

~~~
hendler
Managing open source projects is difficult, and I too hope the quality and
sensibility of releases doesn't degrade. But, Github might make the process
more social, and easier to manage. More local patches could translate to more
upstream patches.

~~~
technomancy
> But, Github might make the process more social, and easier to manage. More
> local patches could translate to more upstream patches.

I hope it does. However, when Clojure switched to github, basically nothing
changed. The only difference was that changes showed up immediately instead of
having to wait for the cron job that ran git-svn. They still only accept
patches as attachments to Jira issues.

So it totally depends on the maintainers attitude. If they are switching
because they're tired of everyone bugging them about it, then you probably
won't see much change. If they're switching because they see compelling
benefits to a process that allows more community involvement, then you might
be in luck.

------
wheaties
Now it will be easier to keep updated to the source. I can't wait to look
inside the source on the nightly builds just to see the what and why of things
first hand.

------
shareme
Finally!

